# Outcome of operation yesterday (1st lap)



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hiya ladies,  it was horrible they wouldnt even let my mum and husband on da ward with me whilst i were waiting to go into theatre, i was petried they had to give me 2 tamarzies to calm me down cause so scared then got to theatre n were crying cause really didnt wanna be there. Outcome.... I do have endometreosis, they took away me left tube, and in october had HSG and were told told they my right tube was fine and open (peritoneal spill/patent)  now after the op they said that my right tube has alot of adhesions and is blocked, so the only way forward would be ivf, were crying my eyes out, its bad news after bad news. xxx Im in total agony at the  moment and can barely movve they made 4 incisions one below and one belly button and two either side and they are killing me, ill keep ya posted, i still feel drowsy from drugs n  morphine they gave me.

Any tips i should know about after care?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hunni

i know how upset you are right now, ive been in our situation

you need to take your painkillers as advised and not wait for any pain, the gas that they fill you with with cause pain

you need to rest as much as possible and drink plenty of fluid and eat lots of fibre as the pain killers can cause constripation

the pain will ease and if you take the pain killers a advise you should be ok. i stayed in bed the day after my op and slept cause the pain killers just sent me to sleep


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh leigsha, alot for you to take in.
Have plenty of rest, hope the pain has started to ease.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I dnt understand what has happened from this to be honest before my husband was allowed on the ward the doctor had gone. 
I do know....

I have endometreosis.....  Q...did they do anything to remove this or ow severe is it? Stlll dont know

In Oct 08 had HSG were told right tube had peritoneal spill.patent and Lap yesterday i believe i were told it was blocked.....  Q...Why has this tube blocked in 6mths? and are they going to do anything to mend it? dont know the full outcome

I werent given a follow up date to attend and have rang the ward today for somebody to read thru my notes with me but they didnt have them there.

I just want to know whats going on and the full outcome of the op
I have been taking my painkillers as perscribed and have done nothing else but sleep ...  

Another question is having 4 incisions normal as i were told there would be one or two


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni hsg can show false results! my hscosy did

ok i know you have alot of questions and you will need to ask these at your follow up im sorry

i have had 4 incisions on 2 of my laps, it is usually a sign they have done something while inside as they would need these cuts for the instruments to go into through.

if it were mr g i doubt he would of left anything that needed doing as he really is fab.

i called the sec and asked for a letter outlining what was done, be prepared though as i wish i had waited for the follow up as you only have more question after reading the information, also were you given a discharge letter for your gp? it should say something on that

the biggest thing you need to do now is recover hunni and sleep does the body so much good


----------



## kimberleigh (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi leighsa, 

Didn't want to read and run, i am sorry to hear about your bad news, i know how you are feeling... last year, two months before my wedding, i went in for a lap and dye and they told me that both my tubes were blocked and the only chance to have kids is through I.V.F, i don't think i stop crying for a week!!!! when you think every thing is ok and they give you news like that it is a real blow to the system, i am relly feeling for you now, and when you talk to people friends and family they just don't understand usless they have gone through this themselves, that's why i am finding this web site excellent because you feel your not on your own in situations like this...well thats my personal experience. 

I know it is hard but get in touch with your G.P because the hospital will give all the notes to them also phone for a follow up consultation, i know this takes time but they do say time is a healer...when family and friends used to say this to me, i wanted to scream in their face ( i know it sounds harsh!!!!  ) but honestly it is. just keep phoning for your follow up 

And like every one is telling you bed rest, (with loads of magazines ). 

please take care and enjoy the fuss... keep me updated

kim x x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Tanks for your replies gals, and Kara i didnt think to read my doctors letter, my hubby has just gone downstairs to get it....
Kara i were told mr griffiths would be doing the op but a different surgeon did it by the name of Mr. Penketh....

I ave just read the letter and cannot understand a bloody word of it,damn docotrs writing, im sure they write this way purposley, Lol...
Maybe you will know Kar'

Lap & dye
unilateral salpingectomy (NEC) Left
laparoscopic adhesiolysis

Do you know what these mean?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he is also a very good surgeon and top dog i believe

Lap & dye.....the operation and a dye test
unilateral salpingectomy (NEC) Left.....this means your left tube was removed
laparoscopic adhesiolysis.....this is adheison removal and i think it can be used to removed endo

i assume you read your discharge note?

the good thing is that you know know things were done while they were in there, i am not sure why they didn't give you a follow up so i would call about this and ask their advice.

my first and second lap they gave me a follow up date when i left and my 3rd lap i booked a follow up before the op lol....i am naughtie

think of the postives if you can, ivf has a very high success rate with tube factors , i know im an exception really!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what painkillers are you on hun?

really to eat fibre and if you can't get hold of some fibre gel 

are you taking your dressing off tomorrow? you might be a little shocked at how swollen you are but this is normal and will calm down in a few more days


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi kara, thats so useful, so you think that they may have removed any endo whilst doing the op..... ?

They have given me 30/500mg of solphadol... codeine hemihydrate 30mg/paracetomol 500mg

and diclofenac which i think are the anti.inflammatry. I havent taken any of these yet though
The painkillers dont seem to be working

ONE THING I AM REALLY CONCERNED ABOUT.....
I am constantly in agony like im busting for a wee, but when i go to loo i cant go and tiny little dribbles come thru but my bladder still feels constantly like it needs to empty, its just nothing will come out, im back and forth every 20 mins or so and cant relax. IS THIS NORMAL? I really need to go but cant and too scared to push...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni i made the same mistake and chose not to take the diclofenac but do take them cause this is what helped me the most in the end they are a painkilling anti inflammatory

i too felt like you in the wee department and this can sometimes be from the internal swelling and also if they put in a tube to drain your wee during the op this can cause the same feeling, if you really worried see you gp though

i will be surprise if they were in without doing all they could while they were in there, most surgeons prefer to get things done and to save you more surgery

now promise me you will take the diclofenac?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I shouted for my hubby to get them for me, Lol.... 

I was just spking to Julia on ******** and she advised me not to take of the bandages for another two days as they will help protect th wounds. What should i do leave them on or take them of tommorow?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Leighsa, I have has 2 laps and Richard Penketh did mine. He is brill, removed extensive adhesions ad disease from my cul de sac, ovaries, and bowel. I had stage 4 endo. I was operated on for 4 1/2 hrs and spent 3 days in hosp and also had 4 incisions. Dont panic, the pain is normal. The trapped wind from the Co2 gas they use, in shoulder inparticular. I was  a stone heavier coming out of hosp 3 days later due to all the swelling. I t was a hell of an op but rest assured he would have done his best to remove all disease. You should have a follow up with him in about a month. Take Care ad rest up. Painkiller will make you constipated but you will need them. x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

leighsa im so sorry your other tube is blocked...i know its a massive shock to be told you need ivf ...just remember your not on your own theres lots of us in the same boat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you today hun?

my first lap i left the dressing on for a while but the last 2 ive taken them off when advised and they were fine and it good to air them. my first lap i had problems with the incisions.

it is very important to keep them dry


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I think ill keep dressing on for a few more days, im due to have stitches out tuesday im dredding this, Lol.... im a big baby when it comes to pain....

I called and spoke to Ceri at IVF for a follow up appointment as still do not know the full outcome of what they did during the op, but the only appointmnt available of August 20th (3 BLOODY MONTHS) all i wanna know i what they did to me and now it seems i have to wait 3 months. Really not happy about this.

I asked the receptionist if Mr Griffiths could check my file and put this in writing to me so i am not left waiting for months.

Im absolutely fuming. I JUST WANNA KNOW WHAT THEY DID!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they won't leave a follow up this long, it is usually around 6 weeks

i am gona pm you.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

What do you mean hun "you are gonna pm me"?

I called and asked for a follow up app following lap and the date they gave me was August 20th.

What should i do hun if i shouldnt have to wait this long?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you worked out what 'i will pm you' meant lol


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Just to let you know that i am feeling better today and am able to do things for myself now, still feeling sore which is expected and still bugging the life out of me everytime i move it stretches m stomach and hurts....

Im quite suprised though i thought as i have had left tube removed thought i would be in alot of pain but am not, i feel no different...
and have not been getting any pains in chest or shoulder and neither a sore throat from the tube that went down...

Had my hubby wash me down today and wash my hair bless him.... that was fun although was to strenuous as was lying flat in the bath on my back. Lol....

Oh also i am now weeing properly which is a huge relief. 
Now... im just scared about having stiches taken out, Lol. Does this hurt?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no it doesn't hurt hun, i was scared first time but its fine

im glad your feeling better and remember to still take you painkillers


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Pix hun. x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

leighsa hope you are feeling a bit better today. keep resting and as kara said keep up the liquids and painkillers.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Queenie, still taking painkillers they are doing the world of good, Lol...


----------

